# Ford garden tractor



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This is a picture of gramps enjoying a beautiful sunny Oklahoma day clearing woods.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oops, got the same one twice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need one of those. Wonder if the hubs will buy me one.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Robin , that little tractor is almost supernatural! It's a 1978 model. Jim bought the year after he lost his mom in 1992. It had about 600 hours on it. He was like a little kid with a new toy! He gave 4K for it and said if he ever gets a bigger one that he can still get a grand for a trade in. That's my neighbors house in the background.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice vehicle!


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Yes, it's cute!


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I am sure getting in the mood to get out of the city. I look at you guys places and it would just be fun to be more out in the country. I wonder if I can find me a man on farmers only.com. Haha


----------

